# BIGGEST SPECIES



## Mikevamp (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Anyone has any ideas which is the largest Mantid in their own kind?

A size that can easily feed on adult crickets or grasshoppers where i can just buy in bird shops instead of small Ants, Flies, small insects where i hardly get it in city...

I have NZ Mantid which is only 4cm in its adult hood.. poor me... hardly get enough food that suits his size in nature.... What i can get is big Crickets where i can buy in bird shop

And anyone has this species available for sales.

Thanks &amp; Regards,

Mikevamp.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 15, 2006)

Biggest mantis would be a Ischnomantis gigas, but there are extremely rare to say the least.

Your best bet would be looking for a member of the Hierodula family such as H.Grandis (Giant Indian Mantis). My females reached around 11cm and were great, i bright vibrant green colour. They will eat crickets, hoppers, locusts...i even had mine feeding on pinkies and fluffs (mice).

They are nice and easy to care for, so i'd definatly look out for any member of the Hierodula family.


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2006)

A lot of species can easily feed on large crickets. But if you want big look for something in the Hierodula family. I had giant indians that would eat anything I gave them. African mantids are smaller but they have huge upper bodies and can tackle large prey. Tenedora can do the same.


----------



## insektus (Mar 15, 2006)

hi,

the only problem is if breed them succsesfully and get nymphs... they don't take large crix.

Cheers,

Stephan


----------



## Mikevamp (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the advise &amp; u guys are so helpful!!!

Do u know where to get this grandis mantids from? know of any dealers?

Regards,

Mikevamp


----------

